# Weather This Weekend?



## critter85 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok so I'm still a little new to bowfishing. We've gone out a few times and shot a lot of fish at night, but I am wondering how the cold temps coming up this weekend will effect the fishing. Will they still come up shallow at night?


----------



## Michael (Mar 28, 2015)

Water temps will stay about the same, so the fish won't know how cold you are


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 28, 2015)

Michaels right on that. Should change the water tempt to much you'll just be the one freezing your butt off


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dropped them to 59 on Hartwell, it hurt us.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah but it sucked 2 days before the shoot.


----------



## critter85 (Mar 31, 2015)

I went out a couple times. Fish were still there but seemed to be a little deeper that they were before the front. may have been just luck of the draw but it did seem to make a difference


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 31, 2015)

UpSouth811 said:


> Yeah but it sucked 2 days before the shoot.



Yes we saw very few fish scouting. And last night. Was poor as well. I think the fish knew the cold front was moving in.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 1, 2015)

The hill was poor on Monday....


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hopefully will improve before sats shoot


----------

